# Mill garden center at chesterfield



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

if anyone lives near chesterfield id recomend going they have loads of snakes and lizards. plus vivs and really good chunks off odd shaped breanches(bit pricey for the large pieces but looks good)


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we go there every week  

it's ace there.... 

sami


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah great place. have they stocked there other viv's yet? haven't been for a few months.


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

yeh there only the odd thew with note in + they ahve some albinos in stock £1000+ oh and they have a pure white corn. so loverly wanted it but no room at the mo


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

Great shop, loads of space and very clean, would recommend it to anyone

Like i said in another thread, my mate was sold a snake that wasnt feeding and had refused a feed for them just before he bought it
I think they had fed it but it didnt take its last feed and still wont eat


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

great shop only thing i noticed is that none of the snakes have hides


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Does anyone know Mill Garden Centres website address? I went on there a couple of weeks ago but now can't find the address (should have saved it to fav's :x ). I'm looking for some oriental fire bellied newts and wondered if they have any. I know they have a tail less crestie there too so I might get that too in case no-one else wants one without a tail and it would be horrid if it has to stay there, good excuse to get another don't u think :whistling2:


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> Does anyone know Mill Garden Centres website address? I went on there a couple of weeks ago but now can't find the address (should have saved it to fav's :x ). I'm looking for some oriental fire bellied newts and wondered if they have any. I know they have a tail less crestie there too so I might get that too in case no-one else wants one without a tail and it would be horrid if it has to stay there, good excuse to get another don't u think :whistling2:


 
here ya go  Mill Garden Centre Home


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

:cheers: Cheers, I appreciate that.

Think I should have tried that address lol!

Ohhhh, just checked their livestock and they don't have any oriental newts :-( 

Tried exotic-pets but couldn't see any there either :-(


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I like going there too. It a good place to shop. A little bit pricey though on some things (12" feeding tongs @£11.99 local herp shop @ £6.95 same brand). Some nice striped amels though.


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

lesvegas said:


> Great shop, loads of space and very clean, would recommend it to anyone
> 
> Like i said in another thread, my mate was sold a snake that wasnt feeding and had refused a feed for them just before he bought it
> I think they had fed it but it didnt take its last feed and still wont eat


The snake died yesterday, none of this would have happened if they had refused to sell after it missed a feed

Shame because its a really great place otherwise


----------



## mark666black (Feb 18, 2007)

lesvegas said:


> The snake died yesterday, none of this would have happened if they had refused to sell after it missed a feed
> 
> Shame because its a really great place otherwise


 
Hi,
I have pm'd you I'd be grateful if you could get back to me a.s.a.p Thanks


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

In they're defence, one assisstant refused to sell me my first choice corn because it had a dodgy feeding record. She was the second person I looked at the corns with. The first bloke would have sold it to me. I think it depends on who serves you when you ask to view the animals.


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

just noticed something weird on their stocklist:

Desert Abaront Cali’ King (Lampropelitis getula splendida) CB’06 *£45

hopefully it is a "splendida" not a cali. maybe mine will get some company for next year 
*


----------



## lesvegas (Jan 6, 2007)

mark666black said:


> Hi,
> I have pm'd you I'd be grateful if you could get back to me a.s.a.p Thanks


Pm'd you


----------

